# Hail To The King Snake



## noggin nocker (Jul 22, 2011)

I stumbled across this guy today.  He never did accept the fact that I wanted to take his picture as can be seen by some of his poses.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2011)

Well he is looking right at you in every shot!  Don't you wish people would do that sometimes?
Neat captures - he certainly was finicky!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 22, 2011)

beauty !!!!  love the first one !!!


----------



## quinn (Jul 22, 2011)

nice stumble!great shots of the King!


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome shots of a beautiful snake.


----------



## leo (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are really some fine captures


----------



## cornpile (Jul 23, 2011)

Supershots,# 3 looks like he is ready to strike.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 23, 2011)

Great find and some wonderful shots showing him off.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet yea it's got that (S) pose way to go


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jul 24, 2011)

cornpile said:


> Supershots,# 3 looks like he is ready to strike.



That is a cool pose. Nice shooting.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great shots of that ornery snake eater!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice to see some people don't kill them. Great photo's.


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 28, 2011)

Great shots!  Love the third one.


----------

